# Mattel tracks 1/2 off!!!



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Just left Wal-mart in Iron Mountain, MI. They had the Ford vs Chevy tracks for 1/2 off. $14.40 is what I paid! Get them before their gone.

I only wanted the cars. Just to have them. 

Does someone make these in resin that fit a Tyco chassis?


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

What brand.... any pics?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just left Wal-mart in Iron Mountain, MI. They had the Ford vs Chevy tracks for 1/2 off. $14.40 is what I paid! Get them before their gone.
> 
> I only wanted the cars. Just to have them.
> 
> Does someone make these in resin that fit a Tyco chassis?


If you can pick another set [email protected], I'll give ya 20.00 for the cars, you can have the track...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome, I hope they still have some when I get down to the U.S.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Never even saw them at the Walmart here.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nice score! i know i saw this in my travels somewhere this holiday season... maybe Target, maybe Wal-Mart, probably while visiting family out of state, because they sure never hit stores around here. i'd have grabbed it in a second...

--rick


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'll look but I haven't seen them around her either.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The Walmart here doesn't have slot car sets .

Gonzo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll check tomorrow afternoon for yah Hilltop. If they have one I'll buy it for yah. Deal sounds fair enough.

It's the Mattel brand. (Tyco) Just so you know the tires are really out of round.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The Walmart here had them on the end of an aisle on a Friday morning and by Monday they were all gone.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so tempted to ask you to look for one...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Hilltop they are gone. Sorry. I can check Marinette, WI Walmart tomorrow if your still interested. I'll be down that way for work.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our local WalMart had some... I'll check and get any that were marked down.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Our local WalMart had some... I'll check and get any that were marked down.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


No joy at the Walmart where I saw the sets before. I will continue to look at the others in the area.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hilltop they are gone. Sorry. I can check Marinette, WI Walmart tomorrow if your still interested. I'll be down that way for work.


Yea, I'll still take a set, just don't go to a lot of trouble, although I do appreciate it...Thanks...RM
P.S. Thanks LR98 for looking...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Marquette,MI is my last shot for yah. Marinette,WI / Iron Mountain,MI/ Rhinelander,WI/ Escanaba,MI were all sold out. I've been in those towns for work this week. It gives me a chance to stretch the legs as I drive almost 2-400 miles a day sometimes, and no I do not drive for a living.:freak:

Actually Monday next week I can check the Houghton,MI store.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, that's a lot of driving for not driving for a living!! I used to go to Marinette regularly... Almost every week for a good stretch picking up at Waupaca Foundry. Pretty country in the summer, hell in the winter (when you live in a truck, anyway! )


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, that's a lot of driving for not driving for a living!! I used to go to Marinette regularly... Almost every week for a good stretch picking up at Waupaca Foundry. Pretty country in the summer, hell in the winter (when you live in a truck, anyway! )



I hear yah. I repair dental and medical imaging equipment for a living. Rarely in the same place in a single day. I get my work by cell phone and work out of my house. Pretty sweet gig and feel blessed to be working. The past 3 years I've been driving a newer Chevy Express AWD. I frequent the lake effect snow belt. Where the snow along the highway is about 4 1/2 to 5 feet on a normal year. This year is fairly scary here though. Hardly any snow, I generally have at least 18"-24" of snow in the back yard. I have 4-6" right now. Temps in the mid 30's when are normal high is 24 this time of year.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That lack of snow is due to Doba moving to s. Carolina.... :lol: :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

48 degrees here today. All I can say is WOW. Normal high 24 low is 8.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Was anyone looking for these?

http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...Product_Code=2HSCCVM8RTC&Category_Code=HSCRS6
>Tom<


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Was anyone looking for these?
> 
> http://www.slotcarcentral.com/mm5/m...Product_Code=2HSCCVM8RTC&Category_Code=HSCRS6
> >Tom<


Wal-mart had them for $28.88 then went on clearance for $14.44.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, a better price don't you think ?


----------

